# Word of the Day: Apiary



## jujube (Nov 24, 2022)

Apiary: a place where bees are kept; a collection of hives and colonies maintained for the collection of honey.

My son-in-law has an apiary and keeps me supplied with several kinds of honey.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 24, 2022)

I thought the apiary was where they keep King Kong.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2022)

You posted your word way too soon.  I just posted the word of the day.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 24, 2022)

Beekeeping has always interested me, not quite enough to have my own apiary though.


----------



## ohioboy (Nov 24, 2022)

Apiary is different from Aviary.


----------



## DebraMae (Nov 24, 2022)

Airy............what?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 25, 2022)

My neighbor had very bad Multiple Sclerosis and heard that subjecting oneself to numerous daily bee stings would stabilize the disease's progress.  Her husband dutifully built and apiary in their backyard.  While it didn't slow the progress of her MS, many in the neighborhood were stung by those wandering bees during their experiment.     

p.s. Given how serious Carol's condition was, none of us complained about the bee stings.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 25, 2022)

Up until the 70s, most produce farmers here in Sac kept bees. Most farmers with livestock didn't, for obvious reasons. 

Sacramento farmland was gradually replaced with suburbs. Farms with livestock moved east, and the orchards moved to the north, taking all the bees with them.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2022)

I have a single Beehive/ Bee house  in my garden...  it's no longer functional but if my o/h had , had his way we would have had an Apiary...


----------



## jujube (Nov 25, 2022)

They have 6 acres so the bees have plenty of room.  He also has hive boxes out in some orchards; that's equally beneficial to both him and the orchard owners.  He will take hives away from areas (building, trees, etc) when they are a nuisance and move them to his areas.

People don't realize that instead of destroying bee hives, they can often get a beekeeper to take them away.

Bees are vitally important to pollination.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 25, 2022)

jujube said:


> They have 6 acres so the bees have plenty of room.  He also has hive boxes out in some orchards; that's equally beneficial to both him and the orchard owners.  He will take hives away from areas (building, trees, etc) when they are a nuisance and move them to his areas.
> 
> People don't realize that instead of destroying bee hives, they can often get a beekeeper to take them away.
> 
> Bees are vitally important to pollination.


I'm cool with honeybees.  Wasps and hornets, not so much.


----------



## win231 (Nov 25, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> Apiary is different from Aviary.


I initially confused it with Aviary & almost posted, "Birdie, Birdie, fly away Birdie."


----------

